# Trouble logging on to Direct Shares?



## ne0h (25 September 2006)

is anyone else having trouble logging on to the direct shares website?I havent been able to log on since they launched there new website.Its been about to weeks


----------



## scranch (25 September 2006)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4421
There is a threadabout logging on to etrade and all the problems with it.
Are you typing  www.directshares.com.au into your browser?
I found none of my links worked,and going straight to etrade took you to the wrong site.
I sent an email to both the directshare and the etrade contact email explaining my problem,with a contact ph no. and both got back to me that night,it was the first day and I had trouble getting through on the phone.
In the letter with the log on info their should be a helpline no,.try ringing that.
If you are having trouble getting to the site try typing in the directshare.com.au adress and it should work.If you can't log in after this time you need to talk to them.
I had trouble getting to the site because it was never really explained that it was still directshares,and none of my directshare links worked,just came as page unavailable.
Sure they are losing business through the change over.
Brian


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2006)

ne0h said:
			
		

> is anyone else having trouble logging on to the direct shares website?I havent been able to log on since they launched there new website.Its been about to weeks



now has "invest" in website address:-
https://invest.directshares.com.au/
but you'll have to ring them to check user name , password, trading password etc etc 
(ps at least for St george bank accounts )


----------



## ne0h (26 September 2006)

Thanks everyone.Have emailed them twice and called them but have just got the brush off so far.Will be looking for a new broker very soon!


----------

